# Bones and puppies



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sure this has been answered over and over again but can I just check with those of you in the know that I am ok to give Ellie a bone, she is 5 months tomorrow?

I have just been and got some lamb bones (from the kind butcher in Morrisons!) and was just wondering if it will be ok for her teeth as she seems to still have mostly baby teeth as far as I can see?!

Sorry if this is going over old ground but I wanted to give them a bone each tonight and not sure whether it's ok, obviously Maisy would be ok to have one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Carol, if you check out the Raw Meaty Bones site it shows pups being weaned onto bones and there are a few pics on here of little ones with bones. There some great ones of Kendals Delta at about 11 weeks with a chicken wing and with a big knuckle bone... hope they enjoy them x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope they have fun with them.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah they will be fine fore her, you can also give them to them frozen, nice on a hot day or for a teathing puppy.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle had a lamb neck bone [she is 13 weeks] and loved it


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah thanks everyone, not sure what type of lamb bone they are, maybe leg? They have a knuckle bit!

Will have a look on the raw meaty bone site too thanks  xx


----------

